# The OpenGL app is very slow with NVidia driver



## yurivict (Aug 21, 2017)

Looking at this demo app that uses shaders: https://github.com/citruslee/DemoEngine

It runs, but very slowly, computer becomes much less responsive.

It uses shader code (.glsl files). Are shaders not supported, or it malfunctions because of some bug?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2017)

The NVidia driver is exactly the same on FreeBSD, Solaris, Linux and Windows. It's the same except for some glue code for each operating system. But the functional parts are exactly the same. So you would see comparatively similar performance results.


----------

